# Brummer stopping filler going hard?



## RogerS (12 Oct 2013)

Fear not.

I pass on a little tip given to me by the helpful technical guys at Brummer.

Just pop the tin in warm water for 5-10 minutes et voila...it will soften up nicely. Leave it in too long and it will go quite runny but then as it cools it thickens again. Magic.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Oct 2013)

I didn't think anyone still used the filthy stuff.


----------



## RogerS (12 Oct 2013)

phil.p":256ip3bo said:


> I didn't think anyone still used the filthy stuff.



What's wrong with it?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Oct 2013)

Probably nothing - I just find it so much easier to use two part stuff - cleaner, quicker drying and sticks better.


----------



## Mar_mite (12 Oct 2013)

Good tip, leave a damp piece of rag in the top of the pot. Keeps it nice and soft.


----------



## jasonB (12 Oct 2013)

I was always shown to spit in it to liven it up again.

Brummer is easier to sand than 2 part, more choice of colours to match the wood and will take stain.

J


----------



## Grahamshed (12 Oct 2013)

I think that is a very useful tip. I always seem to waste at least half the tin.


----------



## ColeyS1 (12 Oct 2013)

I always thought nail varnish remover softened the hard stuff. Never seems to stay usable very long once the tins opened. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RogerS (12 Oct 2013)

ColeyS1":3lzccz39 said:


> I always thought nail varnish remover softened the hard stuff. Never seems to stay usable very long once the tins opened.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4



My tip means that it does.


----------



## dm65 (12 Oct 2013)

Nice to know brummer is still available - used to use this a lot 30 years ago


----------



## RogerP (12 Oct 2013)

I don't use any filler much but handy to have a tin or two about for emergencies.

I like Brummer for the big range of colours (Standard; Maple; Pine; Light Oak; Natural Oak; Medium Oak; Dark Oak; Beech; Light Mahogany; Medium Mahogany; Dark Mahogany; Light Walnut; Ebony; Teak. Black and White) - but don't take too much notice of the name just go for the shade that suits. It can be mixed with stain, drilled, sanded etc - when dry just treat like wood.

Good tip about heating in hot water when hard


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Oct 2013)

The damp rag tip works on anything ware based like ready mixed fillers and tile adhesives.


----------



## [email protected] (12 Oct 2013)

RogerS":3kgogaxf said:


> Fear not.
> 
> I pass on a little tip given to me by the helpful technical guys at Brummer.
> 
> Just pop the tin in warm water for 5-10 minutes et voila...it will soften up nicely. Leave it in too long and it will go quite runny but then as it cools it thickens again. Magic.



wow you learn something everyday - my abiding memory of Brummer (no I dont use it anymore!) is opening the tin and finding it hard...

great tip  

2 pack fillers have no absorbtion for stain though you can tint them with earth pigments.


----------



## Peter Sefton (12 Oct 2013)

We tend to use two pack for new painted work but Brummer just seems right on restoration work. Good tip Roger


----------



## devonwoody (13 Oct 2013)

After reading all above, I will try and stain using watercolour paint straight from the tube and will let you know my results.

BTW I think I know why they called the stuff Bummer. :wink:


----------



## Geoff_S (16 Apr 2018)

I was just Googling drying time for Brummer and this thread appeared. I did not know that you could resurrect a tine of Brummer by heating it up! Now I do, excellent!


----------



## Andrewf (17 Apr 2018)

Am away to the shed, to look for one of the hard tins of brummer filler, that I'm bound to have and try the heating trick.


----------



## Geoff_S (17 Apr 2018)

Andrewf":cezmuna5 said:


> Am away to the shed, to look for one of the hard tins of brummer filler, that I'm bound to have and try the heating trick.



Let us know how you get on


----------

